# I'm new here and just bought a PT945



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm new to this forum and have read only a few of the posts. The consensus from reading them seems that Taurus is junk and not worth having. There seems to be a lot of bashing. 
I ran across a PT945 the other day at a real good price, so I bought it. Took it to the range the next day and ran through a box of ammo. Only had a couple ftf issues, otherwise it shot well and is accurate. What is the opinion of you guys of this gun? Here is a pic. I got it for $175 OTD.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> I'm new to this forum and have read only a few of the posts. The consensus from reading them seems that Taurus is junk and not worth having. There seems to be a lot of bashing.
> I ran across a PT945 the other day at a real good price, so I bought it. Took it to the range the next day and ran through a box of ammo. Only had a couple ftf issues, otherwise it shot well and is accurate. What is the opinion of you guys of this gun? Here is a pic. I got it for $175 OTD.
> View attachment 1748


Well, if you're happy with it? The problems with Taurus products are indeed well documented. The consensus is pretty much correct. One box of ammo and a couple of ftf's is not a good thing. I certainly would not recommend it for self defense purposes. One ftf and you could get yourself killed, especially if your assailant were to grab hold of the weapon while you're fumbling around with it and the next round was successful. Or was able to beat you over the head with it. By the looks of that magazine floor plate it looks like it may have at one time been used for that purpose. I've seen them for sale for between $300 and $500. Gotta be a reason why someone would sell one at $175


----------



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for your input. I bought it from a close friend that owns a gun and pawn shop because of the price. He gave me the deal mainly because the floor plate was broken. I got it just to have and shoot once in a while and I didn't have a .45 cal pistol. I have a new Beretta 92A1 and a S & W Airweight as a backup pocket gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Wolfstein said:


> I'm new to this forum and have read only a few of the posts. The consensus from reading them seems that Taurus is junk and not worth having. There seems to be a lot of bashing.
> I ran across a PT945 the other day at a real good price, so I bought it. Took it to the range the next day and ran through a box of ammo. Only had a couple ftf issues, otherwise it shot well and is accurate. What is the opinion of you guys of this gun? Here is a pic. I got it for $175 OTD.
> View attachment 1748


Looks like you may have bought one pre-bashed.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wolfstein said:


> Thanks for your input. I bought it from a close friend that owns a gun and pawn shop because of the price. He gave me the deal mainly because the floor plate was broken. I got it just to have and shoot once in a while and I didn't have a .45 cal pistol. I have a new Beretta 92A1 and a S & W Airweight as a backup pocket gun.


You're welcome! And thanks for not raking me over the coals as some brand loyalist's often do. Taurus? They are what they are. You'll do well with your Beretta and S&W both are excellent handguns from reputable manufacturers that will serve you well.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome! I think your pistol looks pretty good. Was this a used gun?


----------



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Hello and welcome! I think your pistol looks pretty good. Was this a used gun?


Yes. It was pretty dirty, so I cleaned it up. I am getting a new mag for it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wolfstein said:


> Yes. It was pretty dirty, so I cleaned it up. I am getting a new mag for it.


That can be aggravating with Taurus. They seem to do good with some models, as far as getting magazines out there for sale, but other models they don't.


----------

